# I need advice on a woven wrap?



## Nicoleoleole (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a baby bjourn, moby wrap, a mei tai, and a Munchkin sling. I just want a woven wrap because I miss my moby wrap (DD is too heavy for it and it sinks now).

Any suggestions on a good quality, cheap wrap? Thanks!


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

i prowl the FSOT message boards - here and also http://www.thebabywearer.com/

those wovens seem to hold their value - so even used isnt all that cheap.


----------



## Nicoleoleole (Jul 16, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherhendoula*
> 
> i prowl the FSOT message boards - here and also http://www.thebabywearer.com/
> 
> those wovens seem to hold their value - so even used isnt all that cheap.


Thank you! I'm going to look into it right now!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Look on Craigslist, Ebay and there is a yahoogroup called babywearing swap.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherhendoula*
> 
> i prowl the FSOT message boards - here and also http://www.thebabywearer.com/
> 
> those wovens seem to hold their value - so even used isnt all that cheap.


Yeah that! I got an amazingly beautiful size 6 hemp didymos indio that was supposedly dyed by dragonfly a tranquil purple sunset for only $75 because a mama needed money for her utility bill about four years ago. I love that wrap so much and still use it on a regular basis!


----------



## Naturallove (Oct 9, 2010)

I recently got this Amazonas wrap http://shopzerberts.com/item_93/Amazonas-Classic-Carry-Sling--Carrageen.php on clearance at Zerberts. They are usually $104, but I got mine for $83 with shipping between the clearnace and using coupon code EXCLUSIVE. They just have a couple more available at the clearance price. I checked around and this woven wrap has really great reviews and is also lighter weight which I was looking for. From all the research I have done, cheap woven wrap is kind of an oxymoron.


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

i bought based on what colour(s) i liked. i figured that i'd reach for it more over my mei tai only if i was in love with it. and if i'm going to spend a lot of money (i found most wraps are ~100-125$), i want to make sure i'm getting tons of use out of it. being a new wrapper, some of the "qualities" of the various wraps really didn't matter since i was learning from the beginning anyway.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

You can make your own quite easily too. I have a few homemade wraps that some will say won't work right, but I think they work fine. They are comfy. Just look for a strong, sturdy, but not too stiff, fabric.


----------



## anne-girl (Nov 24, 2009)

I've looked at the FSOT forums on the baby wearer as well. There are tons of good options there (depending on your definition of "cheap") but be warned, the board moves fast if you're not on your computer all the time!

There's also a shop in Belleville, ON clearing out Neobulles and Girasols. I've never tried either, but the prices are great: http://www.triscuitsapstore.com


----------

